# Eos Wheel Photos



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Wheel bolt pattern and offset?*

Hello I have been lurking here for a while and reading all the mainly positive posts, thanks.
Now I am looking forward to my Eos that should arrive in 2 weeks, just in time to take off the 18" wheels and put on some snow tires. I think that I want to run 16" wheels in the winter and probably 215 width tires. 
I have 5*100mm VW Swing wheels on my 2003 B5.5 Passat that really should have fit a pre 2001.5 Passat. They worked without issue for em. They were just a little more "tucked in" I think that the offset was 37 mm instead of the spec'ed 35mm.
Can someone confirm the boltpattern and offset of the EOS and if they think that these wheels would fit? I used search for a while but no luck. I guess that I will need to have the pressure monitors installed, fine.
Thanks again for the good discussions and picutes.
Paul


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Wheel bolt pattern and offset? (Grinder)*

First off, Passat B5+ vehicles were 5x112 not 5x100. In other words, the wheels you already have are NOT 5x100 as you mentioned but 5x112. If they were 5x100 they would not have fit your 2003 Passat.
Secondly, the Eos is also 5x112 however the offsets are much different. Most wheels for a B5 Passat, like the Audi A4 vehicles, would be ET30-35 usually... whereas most wheels for the Eos are ET40-45 and up.
You will need to know the specific wheel width and offset and even then there are other variables like tire size, suspension (stock vs aftermarket) that would make huge differences as to whether it'll fit or not.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Wheel bolt pattern and offset? (Grinder)*

Thank for for the clarification, I guess that I was confused with the bolt pattern of our Golf. 
I did a bit more searching and the 1998-2001 Passats and Audi of that time had a 44mm offset (a post indicate that these wheels are 45mm), So I think that they should fit. The 2001.5+ B5 Passat is 37mm. 
quote from another forum :
I think it's the offset that's changed from B5 and the B5.5.
http://clubb5.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=14608
If you don't want to read the thread, from jwil's post :
"Actually there was a change in offset size: 98-early 2001 was 44mm offset, while late 2001 - present is 37mm offset. Most of the aftermarket wheels that fit our 5x112 bolt pattern come in 35mm offset, reagardless of diameter, but there are exceptions."


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Wheel bolt pattern and offset? (Grinder)*

You are still missing a few VERY critical aspects of running that size wheel on an Eos.
Here, visit this link:
http://marksink.com/tire_wheel_offset/offset.html
What you need is wheel WIDTH. For sample, lets say you took a car that came with a 17x8 ET35 wheel from the factory, and wanted to run a 17x8,5 wheel ET35 -- it might not fit!!
You'd need 6mm more brake caliper clearance (and struts, too) aside from 6mm more clearance on the outside. If you wanted to have the same INSIDE clearance you'd need ET29 .. but then you will have 12mm more wheel on the OUTSIDE...
Hope this makes sense. And the last aspect is tires. Do they make a plus-size tire that allows you to do what you want? As you go larger in tires you tend to go wider, so take that into account. And if you find a tire thats the same overall diameter and circumfrence, that still might not clear as some tires as shapred different from bead-to-contact patch.
Good luck!


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Wheel bolt pattern and offset? (Shaka)*

If the stock width for the EOS is 8" and I believe that these are 7" (maybe 7.5") wheels then according to the calculator they will retract by 13mm inside and outside and so should have no clearance issues that a wider tire might. The only issue that could see is that the brakes would be 13mm more exposed, which doesn't seem significant to me. When I first looked at Tirerack for winter they were suggesting a 16*7 inch steel wheel and tires with a 215 width (forgot the profile). So Again I think that I'm good and they won't look half bad either.
Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wheel bolt pattern and offset? (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_Can someone confirm the boltpattern and offset of the EOS...

Hi Paul:
It is 5 bolts on a 112 mm radius, same as a Phaeton. I think VW is slowly trying to convert everything over to the 5 x 112 spec. Below is a picture of an Eos with Phaeton wheels (Helios) on it.
Michael
*Eos with 19" Phaeton 'Helios' wheels installed*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wheel bolt pattern and offset? (PanEuropean)*

By the way... these 19" Phaeton wheels and tires fit a North American Eos, because the NAR spec Eos sits 15 mm (about 6/10 of an inch) higher than a ROW (Rest of World) spec Eos. It is a very common practice for cars sold in North America to have higher ride heights than elsewhere in the world - in results in better side impact crash ratings, and it also reduced the amount of damage to the underside of the car that comes from fouling the front end on curb stops and poorly designed curb transitions.
Michael


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Wheel bolt pattern and offset? (Grinder)*

those Hellios wheels look great and make me think that the 18" wheels that are coming on mine will look good as well. They won't be as chunky as that and so might not look as muscular. In Canada EOS with 17" wheels are 15mm lower than with 18" wheels; this sounds like the height difference that you mention.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wheel bolt pattern and offset? (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_ They won't be as chunky as that and so might not look as muscular...

It's funny (to a Phaeton owner, anyway) that you describe the Helios wheel as 'chunky and muscular'. About a year ago, all sorts of Phaeton owners wanted to get the Helios wheels and put them on their Phaetons because they were much 'lighter' in appearance than what was coming as stock on the Phaetons.
Anyway, since all the Phaeton wheels will fit the Eos, here's a photo showing what else is available. Problem is, these wheels are not cheap - prices range between $400 and $900 per wheel. Some of them, obviously, are too 'heavy' in looks for an Eos - understandable, considering that the Phaeton is a 5,400 pound car.
Michael
*Phaeton Wheels that will fit on an Eos*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Below are some scans from the Eos brochure that show what wheels are available for factory order if an Eos is purchased in Switzerland. Normally, not all models of wheels are offered in all the different markets of the world, so, some of the wheels shown may not be available where you live. But, there are numerous companies that specialize in importing wheels from other markets if you want to get a specific wheel.
Volkswagen is beginning to switch over to a 5 bolt, 112 mm radius pattern for all of their cars, and this means that it is possible, for example, to put any of the Phaeton wheels on an Eos. But... what you need to watch carefully for is the 'offset' of the wheel (this is measured in mm) and also the width of the wheel. If you put a wheel with inappropriate offset on your Eos, and you then put an inappropriate size tire on it, you might wind up with serious trouble - the tire could rub on components inside the wheel well, or worse still, on the body of the car itself.
The descriptions in the scans below all indicate the size of the hole in the middle of the tire (e.g. 8 by 18) and also the width and height of the tire. Width is indicated by the first measurement (e.g. 235 means 235 mm wide), and height can be calculated from the second value (e.g. 235 / 40 means the tire is 235 mm wide, and the height is 40% of the width.
One last consideration that has to be looked at when choosing rims is whether the rim is strong enough to support the weight of the car, and to handle the torque loads that are imposed by braking, accelerating, and cornering. The Eos is a pretty light car, so I don't think rim strength will be much of a restrictive factor when it comes to choosing a rim, but I could not put any of the Eos wheels on my 450 hp, 5,400 pound Phaeton, even though some of the Eos wheels are exactly the same diameter as a Phaeton wheel, and would accept a Phaeton specification tire.
Anyway, enough talk, here are the scans:
*Eos Wheels - Swiss market*

_('erhältlich bis' means 'available up to', for example, 'available up to 200 PS engine'.)_

_('Serie' means 'standard', for example, 'Standard equipment with V6')_



_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:39 AM 11-17-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Wheel Photos (PanEuropean)*

Because the Phaeton and Eos share the same bolt pattern (5 bolts on a 112 mm radius), all of the Phaeton wheels will fit the Eos. But, as I mentioned before, you will need to be very careful to make sure that the offset value of the wheel you are interested in is suitable for the Eos, and that you can put a proper Eos-size tire on the wheel. The offset values for all of the Phaeton wheels are listed above the pictures of the wheels at this thread: Phaeton Wheel Photos. As we learn the offset values of the Eos wheels, I will append that information to the post above.
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Wheel Photos (PanEuropean)*

New to the N.A. market is the 17X7.5 ET47 Azuro wheels. This car has the dark version, the lighter colored version (on the inside) looks better.








The 18X8 Velos also appears on the vw.com website as well as the Eos promotional DVD. The US website lists the offset as ET38, the German website lists the offset as ET44.








I'm a big fan of rims with concealed lugnuts, they just give the wheel a clean, well executed appearance in a way that aftermarket rims usually don't. These Audi "Nuvolari" rims compliment the Eos extremely well and gives the Eos a more masculine appearence.








This unknown wheel was used on the Eos during the modeling phase. Too bad they did not make production. Reminds me of a jet engine in a twisted sort of way.








I just happen to like this picture.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:16 PM 12-1-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Wheel Photos (PanEuropean)*

Here are some 'real life' Eos wheel photos.
*Eos 'Chicago' Wheel*
_8J x 18 wheel, accepts 235/40 R18 tire_

*Eos 'Veracruz' Wheel*
_8J x 18 wheel, accepts 235/40 R18 tire_

*Eos 'Westwood' Wheel*
_7 1/2 x 17 wheel, accepts 235/45 R 17 tire_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Wheel Photos (PanEuropean)*

Below is a picture of an Eos with the 'Samarkind' wheel. I took this photo in Wolfsburg over one year ago - it is one of the very first hand-built, pre-production Eos prototypes, and it was on display to the public in the 'Autostadt' park in Wolfsburg. So, whatever you do, don't use this as a reference photo for any characteristic of the production vehicle.
*Eos 'Samarkind' Wheel*
_8J x 18 wheel, accepts 235/45 R18 tire_


*Close-up of 'Samarkind' Wheel*




_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:54 PM 11-24-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Wheel Photos (PanEuropean)*

Here is a picture of the 'Solitude' wheel.
*Solitude Wheel*
_7 1/2 x 17 wheel, accepts 235/45 R 17 tire_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Wheel Photos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_...This unknown wheel was used on the Eos during the modeling phase. Too bad they did not make production.

I think that is a Samarkand that someone forgot to put the holes for wheel bolts in...







... what can I say, I guess those clay and styrofoam models don't weigh too much...








Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Wheel Photos (PanEuropean)*

Thanks to forum member Wolfsburger Mit Fries for identifying this Eos wheel, which he notes is one of the few Eos wheels other than the Veracruz that has concealed wheel nuts (in other words, a hubcap). For this reason, plus the fact that it is the only 16 inch wheel offered for the Eos, it would make a great snow tire wheel.
Michael
*Adelaide Wheel*
_7 x 16 wheel, accepts 215/55 R 16 tire_

*Adelaide Wheel - close-up*



_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:56 PM 11-24-2006_


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Wheel Photos (PanEuropean)*

I got those wheels on my Eos I bought last week.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Eos Wheel Photos (emdeesee)*

For those of you that are interested in these, we can supply all of them and have pricing for the majority of them on our website already: http://wheels.oempl.us


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Wheel Photos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_...the only one besides the Veracruz that conceals the lugnuts.

...which, by the way, makes it an excellent choice for use as a snow tire rim. It is almost impossible to pick ice out of recessed wheel nuts if you have to change a tire in the wintertime. In Europe, you can order a set of 4 snow tires (mounted on rims) at the same time you order any VW, and all of the rims that are offered with snows on them come with a hubcap that protects the wheel nuts from getting packed with snow and ice.
Michael


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Eos Wheel Photos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_That's the only 16" wheel choice. Its called Adelaide. Its a good looking wheel...the only one besides the Veracruz that conceals the lugnuts. 7x16 for 215/55R16 tires.

Actually, in Europe you can get the Eos with either the Adelaide wheels which are standard or with Monza or Catalunya wheels which are both 7x16 aswell.
Damir
EDIT: there are pictures of the Monza and Catalunya wheels in Michael's first post.


_Modified by BigFoot-74205 at 8:38 AM 11-21-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Wheel Photos (BigFoot-74205)*

Attached below is a scan of the German market accessories catalog for the Eos. This lists wheels that will fit the Eos (and by implication, are fully suitable for the Eos). I don't think that all of the wheels shown are necessarily offered as factory fitment when the car is built.
The prices shown are full retail at any German VW dealer, and include the very substantial (about 20%) retail sales tax that is applied to any purchase made in Germany. This tax is forgiven if the article is sold for export out of Europe.
When looking at part numbers, keep in mind this convention: If the part number begins with a number-letter-number combination, for example, *3C0 *or *3D0*, that is a part number that will generally be valid worldwide. That doesn't mean that the part will be stocked worldwide, just that if it is stocked, it will probably carry that same part number. If the part number begins with *000*, that indicates that it is a local, market specific part - in this case, that part number is only valid within Germany, if you try to buy the same thing in Switzerland, it will be sourced locally in Switzerland, and likely be given a different part number by the Swiss VW importer.
*Eos Wheels from German Accessory Catalog*


----------



## gdo7 (Nov 21, 2006)

real life photos of monza wheels???


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (gdo7)*

Also, as mentioned earlier, all of the Phaeton wheels in the picture below will fit on an Eos (the bolt pattern is the same), although I don't know if the width and the offset of all these Phaeton wheels would be suitable for an Eos or not. There are more pictures of Phaeton wheels, including close-ups, at this link: Phaeton Wheel Photos
Michael
*Phaeton Wheels*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here is a photo of an Eos with 18 inch Veracruz wheels. There is a close-up photo of the Veracruz wheel posted further up (earlier) in this thread. I took this photo in Berlin, it is a European car and thus the car is sitting a bit lower than a North American specification Eos will sit.
Michael
*Eos on Veracruz wheels*


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Micheal, your posts are always a pleasure to read and gawk at!!!
Thanks!


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

great post michael !
just to mention that in belgium, impossible to order snow tires+wheels when you order the car (I mean not in accessory, but coming from the plant with snow tires equipped), but in germany or Luxemburg, no problem.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Do you think it might be this wheel? If so, that is a pretty substantial wheel for an Eos... it is approved for fitment on the LWB W12 Phaeton, which is a 5,500 pound car.
*Aristotoles Wheel*

*Higher-res photo of wheel shown in Wolfsburger's post, above*


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Does anyone know if 19" wheels will fit or if 8.5" wide wheels will fit? I'm definitely going to get some Porsche wheels when I have an Eos for my own just as I did for my New Beetle Covnertible. All you need is adaptors to convert the bolt pattern from 5x112 to a Porsche 5x130 bolt pattern, and H&R makes them.
As for interiors, why can't we get that two-tone Individual interior as is shown in the pic of the Eos in the showroom? It's so perfect!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (20VConvBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VConvBug* »_Does anyone know if 19" wheels will fit or if 8.5" wide wheels will fit?

I kind of suspect you would be pushing the limits of physical clearance within the wheel wells if you tried to put 19 inch wheels or 8.5 inch wide wheels on the car. If you did manage to get things to fit (a questionable proposition, especially for 8.5 inch width wheels), you would have to put really skinny tires on the 19's - and then the car would ride like a grocery store shopping cart. It has been done - there are pictures of an Eos on Phaeton 19" Helios wheels at this URL- Eos on Volkswagen Phaeton 19" Helios Wheels - but it was done in America, where there is no TUV (technical standards) approval for such modifications.
Michael


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*Eos 'Samarkind' Wheel*
_8J x 18 wheel, accepts 235/45 R18 tire_


That looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael I count 10 spokes on the Aristotoles wheel that you show a and 9 on the Eos below.
It kind of looks like the Veracruz wheel but appears different near the hub.
Paul


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Grinder)*

Paul:
You have sharp eyes - and you are 100% correct. I wonder what that 9 spoke wheel is?
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I was going to point that out, but only after I identified the wheel. It turns out to be an Audi wheel called "Nuvolari" after the Audi concept car of the same name shown at the 2003 Geneva auto show. The wheels appear to be available in Europe with both 5X100 and 5X112 bolt pattern at the same time. 








This copy shows the machining better.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:38 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*What wheel is on this EOS?*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: What wheel is on this EOS? (SoftballBud31)*

I believe that particular car is the "Highway 1" publicity car - it is a one of a kind that VW of A commissioned for publicity purposes. God only knows what kind of wheels it has. They are 20 inch diameter.
Michael


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: What wheel is on this EOS? (PanEuropean)*

Conestoga wagon wheel?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: What wheel is on this EOS? (SoftballBud31)*

I don't like the red ones as much...
















These are also cool.


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: What wheel is on this EOS? (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I don't like the red ones as much...
















These are also cool.









the red is a reflection, and arent those helios from the pheaton?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: What wheel is on this EOS? (downsouthdub)*

I know its a reflection. My sense of humor.








Yep, Phaeton Helios 19's but with much smaller tires than Phaeton 255 40 19.











_Modified by Paldi at 9:25 PM 12-20-2006_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: What wheel is on this EOS? (Paldi)*

Im pritty sure the wheels on the Highway 1 Eos are made by Mille Miglia...they make a similar wheel to that of the Highway1 rim....and the Pheaton wheels looks great on that Eos...minus the GIANT off-road look lol...drop that thing!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*what type of wheel is this?*

I like it!! very... audi-esque!! ;P


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: What wheel is on this EOS? (SoftballBud31)*

What is that Highway 1 UGLY.....looks like a hearse http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Those wheels look pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








After owning a 20AE for so long, that Eos really looks like a tractor. It needs to be lowered - just a bit. (ie: lowered, not slammed)


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

This picture of Eos wheels has been on the German VW website since day 1.








The wheel in the center is called "Macau", its 17". I've never seen it on any Eos though. The UK VW website now has the Macau added to the wheel photos for the Passat (exact same offset specs as the Eos so its a perfect interchange between the 2 cars), UK market Passat wheels at the link below.
http://www.vw.co.uk/new_cars/passat_saloon/alloys 
Wonder what that would look like on an Eos. Anybody seen it? I vote for having the Macau wheels in the North American market Eos choices.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:47 AM 1-14-2007_


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I'm liking that Macau wheel as well. Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I like it.. its audi-esque with the flat faces...


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Actually,... it reminds me of the OZ wheel i have on my 20AE. That's why *i* liked it.
















(Also available on the R32)


----------



## avi8tor (Jan 17, 2007)

Whew! Thanks to everyone for all the wheel pictures. My Sport Package equiped EOS was recently ordered with the standard 17" Avignon wheel. I guess when I looked at the Samarkland wheel, I thought I was seeing the Avignon wheel. I'm going to upgrade my choice of wheels. While I wait for my EOS to arrive I'm having a lot of fun reading about all of the joys (and headaches) everyone is experiencing with this fantastic car.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Wheels/rims pictures?*

How about a thread for wheels? I'm interested in a different set but I'm not sure which. I like the OZ Superleggera as well as the BBS CH.
What do you have? Post a pic?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Wheels/rims pictures? (liquid stereo)*

Based on information from the "2008 Eos trim changes" thread...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3166900
It appears that the 18" wheel choice is changing from the 'Samarkand'








To the 18" 'Chicago'. 








I liked the Samarkand wheels better.
And the 2007 sport wheels which are the 17" 'Avignon'








are going to be replaced with the 17" 'Sienna'.








Which looks like an improvement to me.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:13 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_...the 18" wheel ... 'Samarkand' [changes] To the 18" 'Chicago'. I liked the Samarkand wheels better.


Agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_...the 17" 'Avignon'... are going to be replaced with the 17" 'Sienna'. Which looks like an improvement to me.

Agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Wheels/rims pictures? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I ordered my 3.2L with 17" wheels. I wanted it with 18" but I could not order it that way ( only available on the 3.2 Sport).
The dealer said that we could change them when the car arrived, but I was worried about what the car could/should be able to use. This is even more so after reading a previous thread about the spedometer and how it is linked to the tire size.
I still think the car would look better with 18" but don't want to spend much extra for them


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Wheels/rims pictures? (jmg3637)*

I am a fan of 17 inch wheels. Especially if you're in a cold-weather locale and don't want to use snows in winter.
Plus in my opinion, 235/40/18 is a bit too much for this car. This car is not a performance car and even if it was, 17 inches is more than enough. All of those jolts will simply be transmitted to all the parts that squeak. I have 18s and am thinking about 17s.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *jmg3637* »_I ordered my 3.2L with 17" wheels. I wanted it with 18" but I could not order it that way ( only available on the 3.2 Sport).
The dealer said that we could change them when the car arrived, but I was worried about what the car could/should be able to use. This is even more so after reading a previous thread about the spedometer and how it is linked to the tire size.
I still think the car would look better with 18" but don't want to spend much extra for them


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Wheels/rims pictures? (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_
Plus in my opinion, 235/40/18 is a bit too much for this car. This car is not a performance car and even if it was, 17 inches is more than enough. All of those jolts will simply be transmitted to all the parts that squeak. I have 18s and am thinking about 17s.


I didn't think the wheel size would matter in this respect. Wouldn't the transmission of road feedback have more to do with the weight? I would think a heavier wheel would be more unsprung mass which would be less responsive to road changes and thus provide a "noisier" ride by trasmitting the response beyond the normal suspension movement.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Wheels/rims pictures? (jgermuga)*

Wheel size to a lesser degree. More importantly aspect ratio, plays a large part in the transmission jolts from the road. The increased unsprung mass is another reason to stay away from large wheels.
Everyone loves big wheels but sometimes I wonder why consumers don't think about it...
Larger wheels = less fuel mileage (via aerodynamic drag, friction).
Larger wheels = decreased dynamics (via increased unsprung mass).
Auto companies love them because it means they can leave all the performance to the tire, as opposed to the suspension.
Tire companies love them because they can charge more.
18in wheels on a convertible... come on - I'd be happy with 16 inches.
Just my opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_
I didn't think the wheel size would matter in this respect. Wouldn't the transmission of road feedback have more to do with the weight? I would think a heavier wheel would be more unsprung mass which would be less responsive to road changes and thus provide a "noisier" ride by trasmitting the response beyond the normal suspension movement.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Wheels/rims pictures? (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_come on - I'd be happy with 16 inches.
Just my opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I still think the 16" Adelaide wheel is the best looking of all the factory wheel offerings.


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Wheels/rims pictures? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_I still think the 16" Adelaide wheel is the best looking of all the factory wheel offerings.


I agree...of course, that's the style of wheel I have on my eos!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Wheels/rims pictures? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

And you get a very nice balance of comfort and performance, given the class of car we're talking about.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
I still think the 16" Adelaide wheel is the best looking of all the factory wheel offerings.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Wonder what that would look like on an Eos. Anybody seen it? I vote for having the Macau wheels in the North American market Eos choices.









_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:47 AM 1-14-2007_

Ok, THOSE are the rims That I want!!!



_Modified by archiea at 9:23 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Just got my 20's installed last weekend. Will be posting pix' soon. Stay tuned


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Wheels/rims pictures? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*



WolfsburgerMitFries said:


> I still think the 16" Adelaide wheel is the best looking of all the factory wheel offerings.
> when I ordered my EOS I was going to leave it with the adelaide rims,but then the salesman showed me the solitudes,I dont know if they are available fot the US or Canada,but here in Europe they are very popular.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Wheels/rims pictures? (andythai)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Wheels/rims pictures? (liquid stereo)*

Occasionally I'll check the German VW website for updates, especially this time of year, because they will show up there first.
For Eos wheels, the best other car to look at is the Passat, because it uses wheels with the exact same offset specs as the Eos so there is direct, problem free interchange between the 2 cars.
If you build a Passat sedan using the konfigurator, there is a new 18X8 wheel choice called the "Budapest" which is a rather neat looking wheel that I think might interest some Eos owners. The German VW website is the only place so far that I've seen a picture of this wheel, and its a ".gif" image so I can't link to it, or swipe it.
If anybody is savy enough to manipulate the image to appear in this forum, it might be helpful to someone.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:44 PM 4-22-2007_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Wheels/rims pictures? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Alright, I've got a question. I'm thinking of putting 18x8 wheels on my Eos and the wheels I'm currently looking at have an offset of 50. Would that work on the Eos?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

So can someone help me out with my problem?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm interested to find out what products/chemicals people are using to clean their wheels with. Specfically something that is good at removing brake dust and the oily grime that builds up without damaging the clear coat on the wheels. 
Also, if you've made a mistake and have messed up the clear coating on wheels and made it look hazy or milky/blotchy with the wrong cleaner, post that up too. That's really more important information.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I have been using Meguiars Gold Class Instant Wheel Cleaner on my cars except I've been hesistant to use it on my Samarkands. It says not to use it on polished or anodized aluminum only on factory clearcoated or chrome wheels. I'm not sure if the Samarkands are clearcoated all the way or just partially.
The meguiars stuff works really well on my other car's painted aluminum wheels. It's supposed to spray on and then just rinse off but I've found using a soft bristle wheel brush works better on heavy brake dust.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, I've been thinking of what wheels to get for my Eos and I decided I'm gonna go with 17" instead of 18". So, based on some of the posts in this thread it seems all the 7,5x17" wheels have an ET of 47. The wheels I'm thinking of getting have an ET of 50. Would that work?
Damir


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_The wheels I'm thinking of getting have an ET of 50. Would that work? Damir

There is a good chance that yes, they would work. However that number doesn't really reveal the spoke design, and that is where you could have issues. I'd be willing to bet that the 3mm difference wont be an issue, but technically these wheels you are thinking about will sit inboard against the caliper more tightly, and that would be your most likely spot to collide.
As long as the spoke design of the wheels isnt' overly inward you are most likely fine with only 3mm less clearance. Go for it!


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Ari,
Thanks for the reply. The wheels I wanna get are Borbet XL, so if you can provide me with any more based on that I'd be grateful. 
Damir


----------

